# UKC..grooming



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Can I use product on the coat...I know its not ok to spray up...but can I put thickner in?? Or is it ok to spray up?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm pretty sure they do- in the pics i've seen things are sprayed up. it's like chalk isn't allowed in AKC/CKC but god knows we all do it!


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Ya...you see it all the time. Except with spray its imposible to hide it. I am not getting a clear answer on what is ok and what is not. Help


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

That's the thing there are no clear rules. There's rules saying 'you can't change the color" but yet peopel color in noses at the ring side. etc. 

If you can't spray up i don't see how thick and thicker would not be OK- who's to say it's not a conditioner you know?


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I have found that plush puppy has a great product that really does a great job at giving me fuller hair..Much better than thick n thicker. But it could be just a conditioner as well. As far a coloring....if you arnt changing the color of the dogs coat...I dont see the issue. If you are just making the coat a stronger color of its natural state...why fuss.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is the language from the UKC Confomation rulebook:

Prohibited alterations. UKC encourages
exhibitors to emphasize the conditioning and
training of their dogs and to avoid extreme

Conformation Rules
grooming practices. A dog should be sufficiently
clean and well groomed to enable a Judge to
properly evaluate the dog. Breeds with traditional
trimming patterns may be presented in those
patterns. Except as allowed by a dog’s UKC
breed standard, exhibitors are prohibited from
altering coat color, coat texture, pigment color,
ear carriage, tail carriage or any other essential
element of the dog’s conformation by any external
means, including artificial color, foreign substances,
or surgical means.


When I showed Finnegan last fall in an altered class, he had been petted by a woman wearing perfume and I was asked if I had used any spray on him and he was felt over pretty well to be sure!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Exactly- yes i know the PP you mean- i use it on my aussie in the show ring. i love the PP on her. 

On the poodle i haven't quite been won over to it- i'm a bit more leaning to my K9 competition line for the poodle but her coat is SO soft right now the plush puppy makes it almost too harsh


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

so what counts as a foreign substance? bands?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

oh, and here was our result... :act-up:


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I have seen where you can put bands and I have been told that you can spray...so Im going to go to a show b/4 entering to make sure. I dont want to be excused because of my lack of understanding. Im sure they dont want to have you put your dogs coat to an extream...which I have seen in akc way to often. But if I could use spray that would be just fine. If not thats ok too...Got to love plush puppy


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

poodles at the show were banded and wrapped outside of the ring. I don't think that changes the coat, it only maintains it. Dye or wiggies or hairspray or thickeners if they are detected would disqualify the dog.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

If a UKC Judge thinks you have used spray he will excuse you from the ring!
You will be sent out of the ring if you have a comb sticking out of your pocket also. You can use bands to keep hair out of the dogs face but most show UKC in a longer sporting clip or puppy clip and HCC is becoming popular.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

We do a lot of UKC with our standard male and most do use a conditioner(?) spray on their dogs. At Premier last year I saw a young girl with a golden spraying a Chris Christian finishing spray on her dog at ringside, she wasn't excused so I don't know if the judge felt anything or not we don't use the product we use Crown Royale. My daughter has used a texturizer/volumnizer for the top knot and neck hair when drying her dog but I've never felt any residue.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

This is all great news. I band her head for class to show the shape of her skull as well as keep it out of her eyes. I will go to the ukc show first then show her the next day so I know what I will be expecting. I use some product in her head and neck hair to bring up, she is in a contanental so I have to keep up with the long head, neck and back hair. I am so excited to explore ukc. :act-up:


----------

